
Elias M. Stein, Mathematician of Fluctuations, Is Dead at 87 - furcyd
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/14/obituaries/elias-m-stein-dead.html
======
melling
“Two of his students, Dr. Tao and Dr. Fefferman, later won the Fields Medal,
often considered the Nobel Prize of mathematics.”

